# Video review of Gamplan Stand Back



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a video and written review of the Gameplan Stand Back. I used this pack last year and was found it to be a very comfortable easy to use pack check out the video and article for more info.
http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/our-blog.html


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

